# I actualy accomplished all that?



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I basically accomplished everything I was hoping to do this month. 

-become more comfortable in class
-raise my marks
-get klonopin

Raising my marks was a very important thing to do btw. I was failing a class =(
But not anymore!

And klonopin is definitely doing me more good than Ativan did.
I can't really take any more till Jan. 3rd since I'm off now though.

I can definitely say I'm more comfortable in class. I'm doing a lot better with the whole not thinking everyone's looking at me and talking about me thing.


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey, nice one :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thats great news.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, that's great. Awesome IllusionOfHappiness.

Keep at it. You are doing well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

how'd you get on klonopin??....

and, if you feel like answering.....is it one of those drugs that take a while to feel the effect, or do you feel it like an hour after you take it or somethin....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bignate said:


> how'd you get on klonopin??....
> 
> and, if you feel like answering.....is it one of those drugs that take a while to feel the effect, or do you feel it like an hour after you take it or somethin....


I got it after trying Effexor, Cipralex, and Ativan. And asking my doctor more than once lol. This time she easily handed it over, much to my surprise.

It's not one of those wait-6-months-and-then-find-out-if-you-wasted-your-time-or-not drugs =p
You feel the effect soon after.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:clap


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

euhh...that makes me wanna ask my doctor...lol...really though, it does.....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay! for your accomplishments and for klonopin!


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm tempted to start a drug regime too now LOL. Nothing feels greater than doing what you set out to do, good job!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So I basically accomplished everything I was hoping to do this month.
> 
> -become more comfortable in class
> -raise my marks
> ...


CONGRATS!!! im happy for you :cuddle


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yay!! HI IofH.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

excellent! what are your goals for January?


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Superb work. Keep it up


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys =)

my goals for January are to raise my grades even higher.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job, IOH.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job for actually setting some goals, following them and then even achieving them. 

I just can't be bothered to think about goals. My therapist tried to get me to do some small ones which I kind of did but screw it I don't even want to write about it.


----------

